# Used Specialized Allez for $450? What year is it?



## jeb1291 (Nov 5, 2009)

I was going to suck it up and buy a bike for 1400...but then I thought, hold up I don't need to spend that much on my first bike. Albeit I will have to make some sacrifices in quality, what do you think about a gently used Specialized Allez for $450. I've included the picture because I'd love to know what year you guys think it is. Thanks!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

"Allez" is a name Specialized uses for a whole line of bikes, covering a large price/quality range. A list of the components (especially shifters, derailleurs, cranks and brakes) will better allow people to opine on the value of this bike.

Years don't matter much with recent bikes.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2005&spid=20809&menuItemId=0

Looks like a 2002


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

If it is the one in the link Daren provided, and has no pedals like the picture would indicate or meaningful upgrades, it wouldn't consider it a good deal at all.

I was in a shop yesterday and happened to notice the bottom of the barrel Allez was $700 new (it may have been a 2009)....not sure if shimano has advanced those particular items in the last 6 years though.

That being said, $450 is cheaper than $700 or $1400 (I'm good with numbers) so just because it's not a good deal (IMO) doesn't mean it wouldn't be a decent idea for someone just looking to feel things out or learn personal preferences for an eventual upgrade. Also, I've seen a lot worse bikes selling for more so what I think is a good deal and the reality of the used bike market are two different things so take my opinion with a grain of salt.

Ride it first either way.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

price a little on the high side. that's the problem with buying used shyt--the guy getting rid of it usually needs money, so he's always gonna price on the high end of the margin.

if its in good shape, which it appears to be, 300 without pedals would be a good deal for a used allez. but 450 for used without pedals is pushing it. like i said, this guy is definitely NOT looking to do anyone a solid, he needs the cash. which could be good for you. you could counter with an offer of 3 or 350 and settle on 350 or 75, that's a little closer to what it's really worth. otherwise f uck him, let him keep it and look at it in his garage until he has to lower the price again. cause he's definitely not riding it


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I say don't do it. As it has been said thats not that great of a deal and you can get a newer bike with better components (this looks like the bottom of the line one) for only a touch more. It's a good bike and a good frame overall but I'd say don't get this one. Also, Specialized has an amazing warranty on all of their items. Catch is that you either need to have the original receipt/ warranty card or buy it new. If anything breaks at any point they will simply ask you what color and send you a new one. Heard of a guy that had a 20 year old frame that broke. He brought it into the LBS who called up Specialized who simply asked what color he wanted and sent him a brand new frame. So at what you can get for only a bit more I say get a new bike.


----------



## jeb1291 (Nov 5, 2009)

Love the replies, thanks a lot guys that really did help. I think you're right Hank.

However, check this out. It's a 1993/4 Specialized Allez with 105 components for 350. I'd try to get him down to 300 or so, but is that worth it? Looks like a bike I'd be able to ride to school and maybe recreationally too. What do you think? Practical or no? 

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jeb1291 said:


> Love the replies, thanks a lot guys that really did help. I think you're right Hank.
> 
> However, check this out. It's a 1993/4 Specialized Allez with 105 components for 350. I'd try to get him down to 300 or so, but is that worth it? Looks like a bike I'd be able to ride to school and maybe recreationally too. What do you think? Practical or no?
> 
> ...


I think it's a 1993 Allez Comp:
https://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike...&Brand=Specialized&Model=Allez+Comp&Type=bike

Assuming you know your size in an Allez (and this bike is it), IMO it would be a pretty cool first bike. Thin walled Chromoly (steel) frame and fork, full 105, Mavic Open CD wheelset, down tube shifters (I am admittedly, a retro grouch after all )

If it's in very good condition overall, I'd say $300 is a pretty good deal. Not that it's not a nice bike, but a new steel Allez goes for about $600 MSRP, sans the 105 group, of course. And most times with older bikes the rim strips, tires and tubes have to be replaced, so give the tires a look and figure in replacement costs and a tune up when offering a price.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

jeb1291 said:


> I was going to suck it up and buy a bike for 1400...but then I thought, hold up I don't need to spend that much on my first bike. Albeit I will have to make some sacrifices in quality, what do you think about a gently used Specialized Allez for $450. I've included the picture because I'd love to know what year you guys think it is. Thanks!


]
That is an aluminum frame judging by the picture. It's a 2004 Allez. Tiagra shifters. Here's your bike:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...pecialized&Model=Allez+Sport+Triple&Type=bike


----------

